# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 876 & Load balance with PBR and IP SLA

## karoto

Καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σε ενα θέμα που έχω με ενα Cisco 876. Το Ρουτερ δουλεύει με το adsl module και τώρα θέλω να συνδέσω άλλα 2 ISP. Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω την τεχνολογία PBR και IP SLA καθώς φαίνεται να ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση μου.
Προσπάθησα να εφαρμόσω κάποια απο τα βήματα εδώ https://supportforums.cisco.com/docu...pbr-and-ip-sla αλλα δε τα κατάφερα. Αντί για ISP 1 άφησα τον Dialer1 και προσπάθησα να φτιάξω τα υπόλοιπα τμήματα , αλλα σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το Ιντερνετ. Παρακάτω είναι το Config του Router , μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε ποια κομμάτια πρέπει να επέμβω ? 

Ευχαριστώ



```



!
version 12.4
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname DemoRouter
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200 warnings
!
aaa new-model
!
!
aaa authentication login default local
aaa authorization exec default local
aaa authorization network sdm_vpn_group_ml_1 local
!
!
aaa session-id common
!
!
dot11 syslog
no ip subnet-zero
ip cef
!
!
!
!
no ip domain lookup
ip domain name yourdomain.com
ip inspect name firewall cuseeme
ip inspect name firewall ftp
ip inspect name firewall h323
ip inspect name firewall icmp
ip inspect name firewall netshow
ip inspect name firewall rcmd
ip inspect name firewall realaudio
ip inspect name firewall rtsp
ip inspect name firewall esmtp
ip inspect name firewall sqlnet
ip inspect name firewall streamworks
ip inspect name firewall tftp
ip inspect name firewall tcp
ip inspect name firewall udp
ip inspect name firewall vdolive
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
vpdn enable
!
vpdn-group 1
! Default L2TP VPDN group
! Default PPTP VPDN group
 accept-dialin
  protocol any
 l2tp tunnel receive-window 256
!
isdn switch-type basic-net3
!
!


!
!
crypto isakmp policy 5
 encr 3des
 authentication pre-share
 group 2
!
!
crypto map vpn1 5 ipsec-isakmp
 ! Incomplete
 set transform-set ESP-3DES-SHA
 match address 106
!
archive
 log config
  hidekeys
!
!
!
!
!
interface BRI0
 no ip address
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool-member 2
 isdn switch-type basic-net3
 isdn point-to-point-setup
!
interface ATM0
 backup delay 60 30
 backup interface Dialer2
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
 switchport mode trunk
!
interface Virtual-Template2 type tunnel
 ip unnumbered Dialer1
 tunnel mode ipsec ipv4
 tunnel protection ipsec profile SDM_Profile1
!
interface Virtual-Template3 type tunnel
 ip unnumbered Dialer1
 tunnel mode ipsec ipv4
 tunnel protection ipsec profile SDM_Profile2
!
interface Virtual-Template4 type tunnel
 ip unnumbered Dialer1
 tunnel mode ipsec ipv4
 tunnel protection ipsec profile SDM_Profile3
!
interface Virtual-Template5 type tunnel
 ip unnumbered Dialer1
 tunnel mode ipsec ipv4
 tunnel protection ipsec profile SDM_Profile4
!
interface Vlan1
 no ip address
 ip access-group 101 in
!
interface Vlan10
 ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
 ip access-group 101 in
 ip access-group 122 out
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
!
interface Vlan20
 ip address 192.168.100.1 255.255.255.0
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
!
interface Dialer2
 description ***ISDN BACKUP DIALER***
 ip address negotiated
 ip access-group 100 in
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat outside
 ip inspect firewall out
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 2
 dialer idle-timeout 600
 dialer string 8962545555
 dialer-group 2
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname <removed>@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 0 <removed>
 ppp pap sent-username <removed>@otenet.gr password 0 <removed>
 
!
interface Dialer1
 description ***ADSL DIALER***
 mtu 1492
 ip address negotiated
 ip access-group 100 in
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat outside
 ip inspect firewall out
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname <removed>@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 0 <removed>
 ppp pap sent-username <removed>@otenet.gr password 0 <removed>
 crypto map vpn1
!
interface Dialer0
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
ip local pool SDM_POOL_1 10.10.122.1 10.10.122.10
ip local pool secondary 10.10.12.1 10.10.12.2
ip local pool <removed> 10.10.12.3
ip forward-protocol nd
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer2
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1 100
!
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
no ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 110 interface Dialer1 overload


!
access-list 20 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 permit ip any any
access-list 101 permit ip host 192.168.1.100 host 10.10.12.3
access-list 101 permit ip host 192.168.1.101 10.10.12.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 101 deny   ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 10.10.12.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 101 permit ip any any
access-list 106 permit ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 10.10.122.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 107 permit ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 10.10.12.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 108 permit ip host 192.168.1.100 10.10.12.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 110 deny   ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 10.10.12.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 110 deny   ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 10.10.122.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 110 permit ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 121 permit ip any host 192.168.1.100
access-list 121 permit ip any any
access-list 122 permit ip host 10.10.12.3 host 192.168.1.100
access-list 122 deny   ip host 10.10.12.3 any
access-list 122 permit ip any any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 2 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
!
line con 0
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 access-class 20 in
 privilege level 15
 transport input telnet
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
end
```

----------


## SfH

Καλησπέρα,

Για αρχή καλό θα ήταν να μας πεις ακριβώς τι θες να κάνεις. Το pbr ίσως να έχει νόημα, ίσως και όχι. Το ip sla δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερο νόημα με ppp συνδέσεις.

----------


## karoto

Καλησπέρα

Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι load balance με 2 η περισσότερα adsl. αυτή την στιγμή έχω συνδεμενα 3 adsl στις ethernet πίσω από το Cisco όλα με διαφορετικη ip. Μετά όμως ? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JohnF

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι load balance με 2 η περισσότερα adsl. αυτή την στιγμή έχω συνδεμενα 3 adsl στις ethernet πίσω από το Cisco όλα με διαφορετικη ip. Μετά όμως ? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Load balance δεν μπορείς να κάνεις. Στην καλύτερη μπορείς να κάνεις load sharing με 3 default routes με ίδιο metric (δεν το λες και την καλύτερη λύση). Mπορείς βέβαια να σετάρεις IP SLA και να μετράς rtt πχ προς έναν προορισμό και αναλόγως να επιλέγεις από ποιον ISP να βγεις

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Αλήθεια τι γίνεται όταν έχουν όλα το ίδιο metric ? με ποιο κριτήριο βγαίνουν οι αιτήσεις και απο ποιο metric απο τα 3 ?
Επίσης για το μέτρημα του RTT με ip sla δώσε μας κάποιο config να πάρουμε ιδέες.

Thanks

----------

